

Ask HN: could someone send me an invite to Lobste.rs? - achompas

This site was posted a week ago under another meta-HN thread:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4891238<p>It looks interesting (filtering topics by tag), and I'd like to join. Can anyone send me an invite? My email is in my profile.
======
yolesaber
If someone could oblige me with an invite (see profile for email) as well, it
would be much appreciated!

------
hollerith
I'd like one, too, to the address in my profile.

------
phl
i'd also like an invite please! thank you! <http://scr.im/phlphl>

------
mcarrano
I sent you an invite.

~~~
achompas
Haven't received it yet (if you sent it to me, and not another commenter).

~~~
mcarrano
Resent the invite.

